# [install]Probleme à l'installation (résolu)

## TwisterBelge

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Voila mon premier jour sur linux, j'ai enfin décidé d'ejecté windobs   :Very Happy: 

Comme le titre l'indique j'ai un problème lors de l'installation de gentoo 2006.0:

Fetching and unpacking tarball: http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:51 - This is a bad thing. An exception occured outside of the normal install errors. The error was: 'local variable 'format_option' referenced before assignment'

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:51 - Traceback (most recent call last):

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:51 - File "/opt/installer/GLIClientController.py", line 165, in run

    self._install_steps[self._install_step]['function']()

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:51 - File "/opt/installer/GLIArchitectureTemplate.py", line 306, in unpack_stage_tarball

    GLIUtility.fetch_and_unpack_tarball(self._install_profile.get_stage_tarball_uri(), self._chroot_dir, temp_directory=self._chroot_dir, keep_permissions=True, cc=self._cc)

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:51 - File "/opt/installer/GLIUtility.py", line 571, in fetch_and_unpack_tarball

    tar_options += format_option

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:51 - UnboundLocalError: local variable 'format_option' referenced before assignment

Et biensur installation failed   :Crying or Very sad: 

Voila si quelqu'un avait la gentilesse de m'aider ca serait super car j'ai pas envie de le remettre ce Windobs 

Merci

Config:

Carte Mere asus a8n-e

Processeur amd athlon 64

768 mo de ram

Disque Dur sata 140 GoLast edited by TwisterBelge on Thu May 25, 2006 2:19 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## luteola

salut

premier jour sous linux et déjà sous Gentoo ?? Chapeau bas. Tu risques fort d'en baver au début  :Smile:  Bon, à quel moment obtient tu ce message ? As tu eu l'impression de ne pas suivre le tuto officiel à un moment donné ? As tu recommencé depuis le début ? parfois il ne faut pas grand chose...

a+

----------

## dapsaille

J'ai l'impression que notre nouvel ami utilise l'installeur graphique ...

 Je ne peux pas t'aider je n'utilise pas l'installeur graphique :/Last edited by dapsaille on Tue May 23, 2006 6:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

bienvenue dans le mode réel   :Very Happy:  , sous gentoo et sur le forum (et merci d'avoir respecté nos conventions   :Wink:  )

Pour ton pb il nous faudrait plus d'infos sur l'étape d'installation qui pose pb et sur ce que tu as fait exactement pour avoir cette erreur...

Je sens le LiveCD installer à plein nez non ?    :Evil or Very Mad: 

[Edit] @dapsaille :   :Laughing:   me too mais bon il va falloir s'y mettre on va pas les laisser couler à pic ces nouveaux venus non ?

----------

## TwisterBelge

salut luteola, merci de me repondre aussi vite   :Very Happy:  ,

ba en faite j'ai suivi ce site c'etait plus facile pour moi:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~agaffney/gli/review.php

Et voila le rapport:

log:

GLI: May 23 2006 18:47:06 - Setting root password.

GLI: May 23 2006 18:47:06 - Livecd root password set.

GLI: May 23 2006 18:47:07 - Portmap started.

GLI: May 23 2006 18:47:07 - Completed pre_install steps

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:19 - partitioning: Processing /dev/sda...

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:19 - Partitioning: Second pass...

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:19 - Partitioning: Third pass....creating partitions

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:19 -   Drive has 312581808 sectors

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:19 -   Partition 1 has 100MB

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:19 -     Start sector calculated to be 0

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:19 -     End sector calculated to be 204800

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:19 -   Adding primary partition 1 from 0 to 204800

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:20 -   Formatting partition 1 as ext2 with: mkfs.ext2  /dev/sda1

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:20 - Try 1 failed formatting partition /dev/sda1...waiting 5 seconds

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:25 -   Formatting partition 1 as ext2 with: mkfs.ext2  /dev/sda1

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:25 -   Partition 2 has 1514MB

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:25 -     Start sector calculated to be 204801

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:25 -     End sector calculated to be 3305473

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:25 -   Adding primary partition 2 from 204801 to 3305473

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:26 -   Formatting partition 2 as linux-swap with: mkswap  /dev/sda2

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:27 -   Partition 3 has 151013MB

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:27 -     Start sector calculated to be 3305474

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:27 -     End sector calculated to be 312580098

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:27 -   Adding primary partition 3 from 3305474 to 312580098

GLI: May 23 2006 18:57:28 -   Formatting partition 3 as ext3 with: mkfs.ext3  /dev/sda3

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:47 - Mounted mountpoint: /

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:47 - Created mountpoint /boot

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:48 - Mounted mountpoint: /boot

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:48 - Fetching and unpacking tarball: http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:51 - This is a bad thing. An exception occured outside of the normal install errors. The error was: 'local variable 'format_option' referenced before assignment'

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:51 - Traceback (most recent call last):

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:51 - File "/opt/installer/GLIClientController.py", line 165, in run

    self._install_steps[self._install_step]['function']()

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:51 - File "/opt/installer/GLIArchitectureTemplate.py", line 306, in unpack_stage_tarball

    GLIUtility.fetch_and_unpack_tarball(self._install_profile.get_stage_tarball_uri(), self._chroot_dir, temp_directory=self._chroot_dir, keep_permissions=True, cc=self._cc)

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:51 - File "/opt/installer/GLIUtility.py", line 571, in fetch_and_unpack_tarball

    tar_options += format_option

GLI: May 23 2006 18:58:51 - UnboundLocalError: local variable 'format_option' referenced before assignment

J'ai reinstaller plusieurs fois mais toujours le meme message d'erreur   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## TwisterBelge

salut boozo, 

oui c'est un live cd pris sur pc info pratique

Pourquoi qu'est-ce qui a avec les live cd?

----------

## idodesuke

c tout nouveau je dirais

bah utilise le manuel http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml jl'é pas trouvé chiant à lire la 1ere fois.

je trouve pas ca plus mal moi de débuter avec gentoo.

----------

## dapsaille

Disons que pour être franc

(LACHER DE TROOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLSSSSS :p)

 bah en fait le système gentoo te demanderas des manipulations plus ou moins ardues lors de son utilisation/mise a jour ...

ce genre de manipulations sont nécessaires aussi au cours de l'installation ..

 on peut appeller la pseudo difficulté de l'instattion un "filtre" pour tester les compétences et la motivation 

(je rapelle que quelqu'un au level -1 mais suppra motivé y arriveras plus que l'inverse donc pas de panique)

Donc voila ...

tu as les cartes en mains et ce post ne reflète que la pensée de celui qui l'as écris ... MAIS c'est moi ... rhoooooo   :Cool: 

----------

## boozo

oulàlà   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon on va reprendre de A-qqch : le livecd avec installeur graphique peut te paraitre simple en effet mais il n'en n'est rien (du moins pour l'instant et pour un non initié à Gentoo) et te faut savoir plusieurs choses :

1) c'est en cours de développement il n'est donc pas conseillé comme LA méthode officielle d'installation de gentoo   :Confused:   et peu m'importe ce que raconte ton mag !

2) comme l'ont essayé ^^  de te le faire comprendre les autres contributeurs, gentoo demande de connaitre "un minimum" linux pour pouvoir s'en sortir ; mais qu'a celà ne tienne si tu n'est pas encore dans ce cas là, nous avons une excellent DOCUMENTATION OFFICIELLE qui répondra à 99,999% de tes questions sur gentoo pour peu que tu prennes le temps nécessaire pour la lire AVANT l'install (et plusieurs fois m^) pour savoir exactement ce que tu dois opter pour ton architecture matérielle notamment, PENDANT l'install pour ne pas rater une étape et venir te cogner les neurones ici en désespoir de cause   :Razz:  , et longtemps, longtemps, APRES l'install pour commencer à comprendre comment fonctionne Gentoo et pouvoir en tirer le meilleur au quotidien 

Bref l'idée n'est pas ici de te dissuader d'installer gentoo bien au contraire *en nous seront ravis tous ici je pense de t'aider dans cette entreprise... pour peu que tu suives un minumum nos conseils*, mais plus de t'orienter au mieux pour ne pas être déçu et avoir une mauvaise opinion de Gentoo à tort   :Wink: 

Voilà En sepérant t'avoir convaincu   :Smile: 

BTW : le problème de ton install semble lié à un pb de fetch du stages3 mais d'ici à en trouver la cause... un proxy limitant ? un mauvais adressage des souces ?

----------

## PabOu

boozo : on sent que tu es passé par là ;) J'approuve tout ce que tu as dit, et comment tu l'as dit !!!

Je dirais que l'erreur vienne du fait qu'il recherche à télécharger un répertoire et non un fichier

----------

## boozo

@ PabOu : Arf ! /me pur produit du stage1 (avant rc-1.4) alors forcément j'avais pas le choix de procéder autrement   :Laughing: 

Mais c'est vrai que lire les docs avant de me lancer dans gentoo était pour moi à l'époque, une priorité existentielle car je migrais sans filet pris d'un "coups de sang" après deux ans sous RedHat   :Razz: 

----------

## TwisterBelge

Tout d'abord je tiens a remercier tous le monde de m'avoir repondu aussi vite   :Very Happy: 

j'ai décidé de suivre la méthode officielle d'installation de gentoo et je dois dire que ce n'est pas aussi difficile que je le  croyais lol

j'en suis arrivé là:

5.c. Alternative : utiliser une archive du CD d'installation

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap3

je suis au code 8 et au code 9, comme c'est ecrit en faisant ls /mnt/cdrom/stages , le systeme repond par une erreur:

ls: /mnt/cdrom/stages: No such file or directory

Donc je fait mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom comme indiquer dans le code 9 et voila ce que ca me dis:

livecd gentoo # mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist

Voila je precise juste que j'ai un cd live de gentoo 2006 dans un lecteur dvd, est-ce parce que c un lecteur dvd qu'il ne le trouve pas?

Merci

----------

## boozo

bien bonne initiative   :Smile: 

ton stage3 est-il bien dans /mnt/cdrom ?

```
ls /mnt/cdrom/*
```

----------

## geekounet

Pourquoi ne pas plutôt le télécharger ?

EDIT: l33t enfin !!  :Cool: 

----------

## TwisterBelge

dans /mnt/cdrom j'ai :

un dossier Docs, Isolinux, snapshot

et un fichier gettingonline.txt, readme.txt,image.squashfs et livecd

livecd gentoo # ls /mnt/cdrom/*

/mnt/cdrom/Getting_Online.txt  /mnt/cdrom/image.squashfs

/mnt/cdrom/README.txt          /mnt/cdrom/livecd

/mnt/cdrom/docs:

handbook

/mnt/cdrom/isolinux:

F2.msg  F4.msg  F6.msg  boot.cat  gentoo      isolinux.bin  kernels.msg

F3.msg  F5.msg  F7.msg  boot.msg  gentoo.igz  isolinux.cfg  memtest86

/mnt/cdrom/snapshots:

portage-20060123.tar.bz2Last edited by TwisterBelge on Tue May 23, 2006 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

bon alors une question...

 *Quote:*   

> Important : Si vous utilisez le LiveCD pour x86, vous ne trouverez pas de stage3 sur le CD. Veuillez suivre les instructions ci-dessus pour télécharger une archive.

 

tu as pris quel CD d'install ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TwisterBelge

http://www.pc-infopratique.com/download-cat-76.html

Voila où je l'ai pris

----------

## idodesuke

moi j'ai celui là: livecd-i686-installer-2006.0.iso

et je ne vois pas les stages dans le /mnt/cdrom.

Sinon ils sont là: http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

Dans gentoo/releases/x86/2006.0/stagesLast edited by idodesuke on Tue May 23, 2006 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TwisterBelge

ba j'ai le meme que toi idodesuke

----------

## idodesuke

cherche po va télécharge

----------

## boozo

Bon je vais reprendre... mon laïus n'a pas dû être complêtement clair tout-à-l'heure...

Pour toi sur l'heure, la seule source d'information sur Gentoo c'est le site Officiel Gentoo avec les mirroirs dédiés à portage, aux stages, et aux CD d'install ; tout le reste tu le bannis pour l'instant   :Twisted Evil: 

Laisse tomber le liveCD installer qui ne doit pas contenir les stage3 et prend un cd qui correpond a ceux mentionnés dans la doc soit télécharge juste le stage3 de ton architecture sur les mirroirs

----------

## TwisterBelge

quand je veux téléchargé a partir des mirrors y me demande ou je veux l'enregistrer je met quoi?

Non c'est bon j'ai trouvé lol

je dois télécharger le .bz2 ou le .bz2.DIGESTS ?

----------

## boozo

heu...  :Shocked: 

----------

## TwisterBelge

excuse moi boozo j'avais pas tres bien compri mais j'ai trouvé maintenant mais je dois télécharger le .bz2 ou le .bz2.DIGESTS?

----------

## boozo

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

je m'excuse à mon tour : dans la doc que tu suis et que je t'ai rappelé il est écrit 

 *Quote:*   

> Veuillez utiliser une archive stage3, car les installations à partir des stage1 et stage2 ne sont plus supportées.
> 
> Vous pouvez utiliser la commande md5sum pour vérifier l'intégrité de l'archive que vous venez de télécharger. Pour cela, comparez le résultat affiché par md5sum avec la somme de contrôle disponible sur le miroir. Par exemple, pour vérifier l'intégrité du fichier stage pour x86 :
> 
> Exemple de code 6 : Exemple de calcul de somme de contrôle d'une archive tarball
> ...

 

Ce n'est pas explicitement mentionné certes, mais c'est trivial... comment veux-tu controler l'intégrité de ton fichier sans en télécharger le digest également ?!

----------

## TwisterBelge

ok grand merci boozo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## idodesuke

/mnt/gentoo/ mais tu peux mettre ca ou tu veux ce sont juste des archives qu'il faut décompresser au bon endroit donc tu télécharges tu fou ca ou tu veux.

Quand tu décompresses une archive de ce type les fichiers vont s'extraire dans le répertoire dans lequel tu te trouves.

Donc

cd /mon_répertoire

tar xvjpf machintruc.tar.bz2

Mais regarde dans le cas de portage ca se présente comme ca:

tar -xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-<date>.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

donc tu extrais l'archive /mnt/gentoo/portage à l'emplacement /mnt/gentoo/usr.

Je suppose que tu utilises un navigateur style firefox pour télécharger, dans le manuel ils te propose links qui est un navigateur en ligne de commande l'un l'autre on s'en fout, tu peux l'essayer si tu veux.

.DIGESTS sert juste à vérifier le fichier que tu as téléchargé

md5sum -c stage3-x86-2006.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS

Si c'est ton premier linux a tout les coups tu n'as pas l'habitude de la ligne de commande un conseil lit bien le manuel le truc c'est pas forcément de l'appliquer a la lettre enfin tout dépend mais de le comprendre. Regarde ils t'expliquent:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5

Vous pouvez utiliser la commande md5sum pour vérifier l'intégrité de l'archive que vous venez de télécharger. Pour cela, comparez le résultat affiché par md5sum avec la somme de contrôle disponible sur le miroir. Par exemple, pour vérifier l'intégrité du fichier stage pour x86 :

Un conseil prend ton temps Linux c'est exellent c clair mais quand on débute il faut prendre un peu de temps pour maitriser donc bon courage.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TwisterBelge

merci idodesuke, boozo et toi m'avait été d'une grande aide

Je me relance dans l'installation   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

mais de rien   :Smile: 

Cependant, et ne le prend pas mal... s'il-te-plaît... vraiment... lit la doc !  Tout (ou presque) y est ! C'est plus instructif pour toi (et moins pesant pour nous) plutôt que flooder a chaque étapes ou tu "coinces"   :Wink: 

[Edit] si ton pb est résolu, édite ton premier message et rajoute un petit (Résolu) à la fin pour respecter notre charte et aider les futurs lecteurs qui chercheront une réponse sur le forum stp merci

----------

## TwisterBelge

Bon ba voila encore une erreur lol, tous se passer bien jusque la: 

tar: ./usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/cc1plus: Wrote only 9728 of 10240 bytes

./usr/libexec/awk/pwcat

tar: ./usr/libexec/awk/pwcat: Cannot write: No space left on device

tar: Skipping to next header

./usr/lib

./usr/src/

./usr/src/.keep

./usr/sbin/

./usr/sbin/env-update

./usr/sbin/mkboot

tar: ./usr/sbin/mkboot: Cannot write: No space left on device

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

Apparemment j'ai pas asser de place sur le disque dur pourtant j'ai un disque dur de 140 Go

ext2 /boot 32M

swap linux 2*ram

ext3 / le reste du disque dur 

c bon non?

----------

## geekounet

Tu as bien monté tes partitions avant ? Parce que sinon tu décompresse ton archive dans la ram et là c'est sur ça bloque  :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

oooh largement tu as bien monté tes partitions ?

fait nous un :

```
mount
```

[Edit] Arf ! dans les choux   :Smile: 

----------

## TwisterBelge

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)

/dev/hdc on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro)

/dev/loop/0 on /mnt/livecd type squashfs (ro)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nodiratime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

cachedir on /mnt/livecd/lib/splash/cache type tmpfs (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware type tmpfs (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/usr/portage type tmpfs (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/var/lib/xkb type tmpfs (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/sda3 on /mnt/gentoo type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda1 on /mnt/gentoo/boot type ext2 (rw)

----------

## idodesuke

toi tu as sauté ce chapitre:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

au départ tu as aucunes partitions de monté elles sont donc inutilisable

La commande mount te permet de les monter pour ca il faut choisir un fichier dans lequel monter ta partition.

et pour voir ce qui a été monté et ou tu peux utiliser la commande:

df -h

ou

df --human-readable

fais df --help pour avoir des renseignements sur la commande df et comprend toi meme a quoi sert le -h .

A savoir tu utilises un livecd et si tu ne monte pas de partition tu vas copier tout ce que tu télécharges tout ce que tu copies dans ta RAM et la pauvre elle va pas apprécier.

Ha et puis fais un plan de partitionnement!  mais autant dire s'il-te-plaît... vraiment... lit la doc !

----------

## boozo

bon ok

donc fait nous un petit pwd pour voir ou tu es et dit nous quelle est la commande exacte que tu tapes

----------

## TwisterBelge

livecd gentoo # pwd

/home/gentoo

livecd gentoo #

et les partitions sont bien monter?

----------

## boozo

lol oui c'est bon mais quelle est la commande que tu tapes pour tar et qui génère cette erreur ?

----------

## idodesuke

Par défaut firefox sur le livecd télécharge ds le ~ il me semble

tu as du juste a ouvrir une console et tapper la commande pour décompresser l'archive

bah non

Le répertoire utilisateur est le répertoire qui correspond a un utilisateur classique c'est la dedant que tu vas mettre tes films tes fichiers de configuration perso et tout ton brin.

Sur le livecd le rep utilisateur c le /home/gentoo par défaut

donc pas étonnant tu as bien copié dans ta RAM.

en console par défaut tu te trouve dans ton répertoire utilisateur.

ido@kuzutetsu ~ $

le signe ~ !

utilise la touche tab la commande ls et regarde ce que ca fait.

utilise cd pour te déplacer dans les répertoires

ido@kuzutetsu ~ $ ls

Desktop  Pictures

ido@kuzutetsu ~ $ cd Desktop  

ido@kuzutetsu ~/Desktop $Last edited by idodesuke on Tue May 23, 2006 10:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TwisterBelge

ba je tape ce qui est marqué dans le guide officiel 

Exemple de code 7 : Décompresser l'étape 

# tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2 

la y me decompresse tous jusqua ce message d'erreur

(deso si je m'exprime pas bien   :Confused:  )

----------

## idodesuke

 :Cool: 

----------

## geekounet

 *TwisterBelge wrote:*   

> ba je tape ce qui est marqué dans le guide officiel 
> 
> Exemple de code 7 : Décompresser l'étape 
> 
> # tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2 
> ...

 

Tu as sauté cette commande pour te déplacer dans la partition de ta future gentoo :

```
# cd /mnt/gentoo
```

----------

## boozo

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah BAM ! 

```
tar -jxvpf <adresse_où_tu_l'as_mis>/stage3-<ta_sous-architecture>-2006.0.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/
```

----------

## TwisterBelge

hey les gars soyez indulgent avec moi j'ai du mal a comprendre c'est mon premier jour linux n'oubliez pas

Par contre je fais comment pour supprimer ce qui ma installer dans mes ram?

----------

## idodesuke

rm ton_fichier

si c'est un répertoire:

rmdir ton_répertoire

mais s'il est po vide:

rm -r ton_répertoire

et n'oublie pas de faire un --help a chaque fois:

rm --help

rmdir --help

----------

## TwisterBelge

ok je vais tous recommencé depuis le debut parce que y me dit ca quand j'ecris ce que tu m'as mis boozo :

livecd ~ # tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/

tar: stage3-*.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

tar: Child returned status 2

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

----------

## TwisterBelge

en même temps c peut etre parce que j'ai pas ecrit ce que tu m'a mis lol

Ah ba non c le memeLast edited by TwisterBelge on Tue May 23, 2006 10:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

 *boozo wrote:*   

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah BAM ! 
> 
> ```
> tar -jxvpf <adresse_où_tu_l'as_mis>/stage3-<ta_sous-architecture>-2006.0.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/
> ```
> ...

 

Ça y'est on vient de perdre notre renard bionique.

EDIT : pour ton problème de ram, à première vue je n'ai pas de commande magique sous le coude, mais rassure toi, si tu démontes ce que tu viens de monter, pour cela regarde vers la fin de la doc il y a les unmount qui sont expliqués. En gros, à la place du mount tu utilises unmount. OUI, me diras-tu mais dans quel ordre. C'est très simple : dans l'ordre inverse des montages, OK? ensuite tu redémarres, et là tu remontes le tout, car figure toi, tu peux t'arrêter pendant l'installation et reprendre où tu en était, si si.  :Wink: 

----------

## idodesuke

explore explore si ca te gave tu pourra toujours opter pour ubuntu.

----------

## boozo

Mais nous sommes très mais alors très indulgent tu sais... et c'est bien parceque tu débutes   :Wink: 

Ne le prend surtout pas mal c'est juste pour info, j'ai qd même une/deux vrai(s) question... est-tu bien sûr de savoir ce qu'est Gentoo exactement (entendre par là ses spécificités par rapport aux autres linux) et qu'est-ce qui t'a amené à choisi cette distribution précisément surtout si tu débutes à ce point ?

[Edit] où est exactement localisé ton archive stage3 que tu viens de dl ?

PS: ben dis donc tu mutes d'avatar tout les jours en ce moment MickTux... une instabilité chromosomique sans doutes  ?   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## TwisterBelge

Bon ok c'est Résolu je recommence depuis le debut lol

Un grand merci a tous pour votre aide, je vous tiens au courant   :Very Happy: 

A bientot

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> PS: ben dis donc tu mutes d'avatar tout les jours en ce moment MickTux... une instabilité chromosomique sans doutes ? 

 

 :Mr. Green:  Faut croire, mais je préfère mon panda roux, si c'est un panda...

----------

## boozo

np    :Wink: 

Je vais pointer ma tension artérielle tiens... oh 22... tout s'explique pour les z'étoiles dans la maison ^^

----------

## geekounet

 *TwisterBelge wrote:*   

> Bon ok c'est Résolu je recommence depuis le debut lol
> 
> Un grand merci a tous pour votre aide, je vous tiens au courant  
> 
> A bientot

 

En même temps, t'as pas répondu à la question de boozo sur tes motivations à installer une Gentoo, qui est une question importante je pense, vu que tu débute ...

----------

## Mickael

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *TwisterBelge wrote:*   Bon ok c'est Résolu je recommence depuis le debut lol
> 
> Un grand merci a tous pour votre aide, je vous tiens au courant  
> 
> A bientot 
> ...

 

J'ai comme l'impression que vous allez lui faire peur voir pire le faire fuire. Juste comme ça je trouve les livecd and CO version 2006 assez bordéliques. En 2004.3, les stages et portages étaient dans l'iso, pour un débutant c'était largement accessible, et même mieux on apprenait et on pouvait même comprendre  :Very Happy:   Attention, aucun troll ne se cache dans ce post.

----------

## TwisterBelge

non je ne vais pas fuire lol

j'ai du me tromper quelque part alors je vais formater et recommencer depuis le debut

Juste une derniere question avant que je recommence l'install, le fichier que je télécharge pour le stage 3 je dois le decompresser où???

----------

## Mickael

Alors d'après la documentation, tu vas ici : cd /mnt/gentoo puis tar xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-<sous-architecture>-2006.0.tar.bz2, alors ici l'archive est dans le cdrom, mais si elle était ailleurs, comme une clé usb il te faudrait juste adapter le /mnt/La_clé_USB/etc_vers_l'archive. OK

----------

## TwisterBelge

bon ba voila autre chose impossible de me mettre un superutilisateur quand je met mon mdp y me dit qu'il est pas bon alors qu'il est bon donc je suis incapable de formatter et donc dans le caca pour resté polie

----------

## TwisterBelge

j'ai quand meme reussi c reparti pour un tour   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TwisterBelge

Salut c'est re moi   :Very Happy:  ,

Voila je suis arrivé la:

7.b. Installer les sources

Exemple de code 2 : Installer les sources d'un noyau 

# USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources 

Et quand je tape cette commande voila ce que ca me fait:

livecd gentoo # USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2002

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..............................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.........................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..................................................................................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...........................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...............................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

......................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.........

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gentoo-sources".

Quel est le probleme?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

Bon allez... aux rames galériens ! lol

Avant d'aller plus en profondeur (maintenant je connais l'animal ^^) : tu as bien téléchargé et décompressé le snapshot de portage puis fait le chroot ? Bref, vraiment suivi toutes les étapes à la lettre ?

----------

## TwisterBelge

oui boozo hier g tous recommencé depuis le debut en respectant tous ce qui est dit dans le site officiel, les portages,le chroot tous c bien passer jusqu'à la   :Crying or Very sad: 

D'ailleur hier j'avais un autre message a propos d'un profil je c pu quoi

----------

## boozo

bon alors si tu as bien remonté tes partitions et que tu es dans ton environnement chrooté, fait un petit 

```
emerge -pv gentoo-sources
```

 (et regarde également si tu as bien les ebuilds dans /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/)

Edit : sur ce forum, evite le langage sms s'il-te-plait et attendu notre charte, enlève le (en cours) également car un problème est (Résolu) ou ne l'est pas. C'est implicite   :Wink: 

----------

